# I'm going somewhere here, but I don't know quite where.



## amolitor (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## jenko (Sep 16, 2013)

Love the lighting.

As a stand-alone image, I'd crop it. I like the "ghosts" in the background, but they are just not interesting enough to carry the top part of the frame. 

The only exception would be if you had a series of these shots with tons of dead space, and the objects constructed a sort of narrative or borrowed from a pre-existing one.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 16, 2013)

I think this is cool. Very Good focus.


----------



## jman6785 (Sep 16, 2013)

i also like it. if it was color it would be ehh but black and white good job buddy


----------



## wyogirl (Sep 16, 2013)

nailed it... sorry, I had to.:mrgreen:


----------



## timor (Sep 16, 2013)

amolitor said:


> View attachment 55789 [h=2]I'm going somewhere here, but I don't know quite where.[/h]


I have here baaaad feelings.:mrgreen:


----------



## Derrel (Sep 16, 2013)

Ahhhh, screw it all, amolitor! I mean,who knows where you're headed!


----------



## peter27 (Sep 17, 2013)

So you bought a new cupboard at a DIY store and after putting it together this screw was left over, right?


----------



## ceeboy14 (Sep 17, 2013)

A neutral surface for the screw or one which would support where a screw might be used would have been infinitely better. Too much going on after the lighting and composition to keep my attention. Screwed up on this one, me thinks.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 17, 2013)

I am afraid you are going to hit the wall here.


----------



## KenC (Sep 17, 2013)

I suppose it could be the start of a "fastener" series.  I tend to agree with the earlier post about the "ghosts" in the shadows not quite working.  I think you may be close to something here but you need to do more with the background.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhh, a fastener series! As Austin Powers says, "Yeah baby, yeah!!" Imagine the possibilities as amolitor prowls the aisles of Home Depot....nails...galvanized nails...titanium-tipped nails ...roofing nails...oh, just the nails alone makes me feel weak in the knees. Then there are all the staples and such! staples_zinc_diamond_pt.jpg Not to mention all the screws! Both tamper-resistant and standard head types. The whole fastener field seems just ripe for a series of photos!

Types of fasteners - Google Search


----------



## timor (Sep 17, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Types of fasteners - Google Search


 It's gonna be a looooong ride... I am OK with that.


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 17, 2013)

I think I like your effort here. It would be much better with a stronger subject but the composition sure carries it.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 17, 2013)

Just let's hope it wasn't sitting on a chair...  in the "before" image.


----------



## timor (Sep 18, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Just let's hope it wasn't sitting on a chair...  in the "before" image.


There will be an "after" image ?


----------



## amolitor (Sep 18, 2013)

Wherever I am going, I can assure you that's not it


----------



## timor (Sep 18, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Wherever I am going, I can assure you that's not it


:thumbup:


----------

